# Transmission seized, 3rd through 5th gear gone.



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

So, me and a friend were driving on the way to get something to eat, and I went to go downshift on the highway, and it didnt want to go into gear, after a second, it popped in, i thought.hmmm thats weird, but we continued because there was no where to stop. Go down another 2 miles or so, and I go to downshift again and it wont go into gear, luckily we were at an exit ramp, so we took the next exit, and coasted to the nearest gas station. Checked oil, that was fine, no burning clutch smell at all,checked the tranny fluid, it could've used some more, but it wasnt dry either...
I can put the car into first and second, reverse its dodgy, and 3rd,4th,5th are gone. Even when the car is in neutral, if i let out the clutch it stalls.
I called VW 24/7 Roadside Assitance, and Kudos to them for being so helpful, and the tow truck guy who was not only humourous, but also a genuinely nice guy. He helped make this disaster alot easier. We got the car, and ourselves a ride to Gene Langan VW, in Meriden,CT , now I have to call in the morning and see whats going on...Im quite scared I have to admit...I hope this is under waranty


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Transmission seized, 3rd through 5th gear gone. (860redrabbit)*

Ask them if this has been a common problem. I'm curious.

How many miles are on your car?

I'm finding reverse a little tricky to get in to now.... I hope it isn't a sign


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Transmission seized, 3rd through 5th gear gone. (digitaltim)*


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

ANOTHER transmission problem...I'm starting to wonder if VW actually has a lot of problems with this tranny, or...if every single person that has one of these problems is simply on vortex. 
Neway redrabbit, best of luck getting it fixed. keep us posted on what they find


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

called them this morning, waiting on a call back now, ill keep you posted


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Everyone who post this should include the details of your car. The build date would be a good start!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (rare)*

sounds almost like a shifter alignment problem???
but I guess you woulda noticed if a shifter cable came loose huh?
impatiently waiting for the diagnosis!


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Transmission seized, 3rd through 5th gear gone. (860redrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *860redrabbit* »_...Checked oil, that was fine, no burning clutch smell at all,checked the tranny fluid, it could've used some more, but it wasnt dry either...
...

Kinda curious to know... how'd you check the tranny fluid on a manual tranny Rabbit?
good luck...


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Transmission seized, 3rd through 5th gear gone. (BuddyWh)*

can you post your vin number or at least the last 6 digits of it plz?
also is yours a 2 or 4 door? manual or tiptronic? 06 or 07?


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

The only trouble I've had with my 2.5 Jetta is it occaisionally won't go into reverse unless I put it in first gear before I try reverse


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re:*

ok, so heres an update thus far:
Talked to "Chris" at the dealership's service department, after first asking me a series of questions, he told me my transmission is dead, and i need a new one. So i asked if this would be covered under warranty. To my suprise, he says No, so of course I ask why.
Apparently, the transmission casing was taken off at one time or another, and it is a sealed unit, and when it was put back on, it wasnt sealed correctly, over time, it became loose, and my fluid was apparently slowly leaking out. It must have been VERY slow because there isnt a single spot in my driveway, or spots anywhere else I normally park, like my parking spot at work. 
The only two places my car has been is the dealership, and when I wrecked my rabbit on christmas night last year, they sent me to a local autobody place, that does all of gene langan volkswagen's autobody work (Continteal Autobody/F40 Motorsports) for anyone in CT area. This is the second car that they have worked on for me, and they always do a great job, they have ferraris and all sorts of exotic cars there, so you would hope they would do the job right.
Now after telling "chris" that i was involved in a major accident (11k worth of damage to front end, and undercariage) I asked him if it could have been when they fixed my car. His response was "I have used them for my dealership for 12 years, and they have NEVER done anything like this before, so I highly doubt it.
Well, I never touched my transmission casing, nor would I have a reason to. My clutch is still fine, so if I was beating on it, you would assume my clutch would atleast have to be replaced before the tranny, so horrible abuse in my eyes should be completely out of the question. My car is 100% stock, so I havent voided a warranty anywhere, and they are saying I have to pay for a new tranny and install. If I wanted to spend an extra 4k, I would have just bought the GTI.















Well, I'm not doing that. I'm not paying for something that I didnt break. Why would I want to break a brand new car, that has literally been my baby these past months, and the reason why I get up for work everyday? 
Im calling my insurance company on Monday to get a list of the parts that the shop had to get in order to fix my car, hopefully tranny parts are listed so that I can maybe have some more pull in this. Also I will be calling VWoA and having a nice chat with them. If nothing is done, then unfortunately for them, I WILL be calling my lawyer.
















edit:: for whoever asked, my car is a 07, Manual, and the last 6 digits of the VIN are 043685 with 15k miles.

_Modified by 860redrabbit at 7:45 AM 7-1-2007_


_Modified by 860redrabbit at 7:46 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (860redrabbit)*

Not what I wanted to hear. I'd have to deal with Langan too.
I'm starting to feel like I'm driving a ticking time bomb. Not good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Langan.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sarge_MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sarge_MK5* »_The only trouble I've had with my 2.5 Jetta is it occaisionally won't go into reverse unless I put it in first gear before I try reverse

That's not necessarily a problem, it's pretty normal...
...
In regards to the OP's problem... This sounds like a different kind of problem, so I wouldn't think all his info would be necessary. It doesn't sound like the random failure people were having, it sounds like someone (not the OP) did something they shouldn't have with his car.
The shop should be able to give you a printout or list, you shouldn't have to wait for the insurance to get around to it.


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

I didnt really say it was a problem with the tranny, just a bit annoying


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

All the best to you, 860redrabbit. Please keep us update on this matter. I wish your dealer will pay for the new tranny + install. Good luck


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (Sarge_MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sarge_MK5* »_I didnt really say it was a problem with the tranny, just a bit annoying









Yea, I think this is a very common thing on a manual tranny. It was like that on my last ride - the latest gen Celica.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sarge_MK5)*

I didn't really think you did, but a few people brought it up.


----------



## SpeedJunkie (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (860redrabbit)*

I had the same kind of issue with my Acura... 
I had let a friend drive it one night when I had been drinking and he flipped it on its side. Car was repaired for 14k. One week later my transmission blew out 2nd gear.
The dealership tried to blame it on speedshifting... I asked them if the accident impact could have caused it and they said it was possible. I called my insurance company and they came out and looked at it. They paid the 6k for a new tranny.
Either the insurance company or the bodyshop should pay for it. Good luck and don't back down.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SpeedJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedJunkie* »_
Either the insurance company or the bodyshop should pay for it. Good luck and don't back down. 

That's what I was thinking since it might have been damaged in an accident. 
If you weren't in an accident and didn't have it touched by anyone, I'd get over to the dealership and raise hell in front of potential customers.


----------



## jtkellertx (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (umeng2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *umeng2002* »_
That's what I was thinking since it might have been damaged in an accident. 
If you weren't in an accident and didn't have it touched by anyone, I'd get over to the dealership and raise hell in front of potential customers. 

He was in an accident. I'd also try getting your insurance to cover it, since it was front end collision. It might have ruptured/damaged something that would only be discovered with time.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

called VWoA today, spoke with someone who actually cared what I had to say, she said she would be calling the dealership today(7-2-07) and would be getting back to me..so we'll see.


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

yea, i get the occasional "thaarump " when i try tp put it into reverse somtimes


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

How did the phone call with the insurance go?
It sounds like you're in that horrible squeeze between VW and insurance. If the accident was the cause of the case cracking, then they can and probably should void the warranty. I know you don't want to hear it, but...
... if that's the case then IMO insurance should cover it... my advice is to remember that even if they void your warranty VW could be your friend if you can get them to agree the accident could have been the ultimate cause of the cracked case. They could help convince insurance it was hidden or latent damage and the resultant oil loss was essentially undetectable so that you can get them to cover it.
I once had a car that leaked oil only when it was was running at hiway speeds (it was a Mustang II, basically a pos Ford Cortina). Never any drips of oil on the ground. So I can see how it's possible to loose oil only when you are driving it and it doesn't leave drips on the ground. Only way to see it would be to put it on a rack and look for fresh oil on the case, or check level - neither something most owners do with any frequency.
Hopefully VW can help, but I'm afraid it will come down to an insurance claim... good luck!


_Modified by BuddyWh at 7:58 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

any updates


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

Update
Well, spoke with 2 Volkswagen reps, they called dealership and then called me back. saying it wont be under warranty, so I have to talk to the place that serviced it.
What a royal pain in the ass. Was holiday so the shop was closed for like 2 days so I had no one to speak to, going to be calling them today. Probably just going to tell the dealership to start the work and take pictures and such to document the work, and then go after the shop later to get my money back...cause I need a car to get to work


----------



## SpeedJunkie (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

Did your insurance take your car to that shop or did you?

If it was your insurance company call them right now and tell them to send someone to the dealership to look at it. Trust me.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (SpeedJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedJunkie* »_Did your insurance take your car to that shop or did you?

If it was your insurance company call them right now and tell them to send someone to the dealership to look at it. Trust me. 

x2... even if you chose the shop...
this could very easily be latent damage from the accident and the shop did everything right... except notice a small hairline crack in the housing that grew with use.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

the dealership doesnt do body work in house, so they send all repairs to the place where I went, and its a Volkswagen authorized repair center. The dealership said the wrong sealant was used on the transmission cased which caused the fluid to slowly leak out..


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

OK... learn a little more...
Hopefully the shop will agree they screwed up and make this easy for you. 
But if not... did VW put their assessment in writing? that would be great to have in a small claims action, if it comes to that.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

Called the dealership and spoke to the head of the service department. "Chris" who I was speaking with before, apparently doesnt work there anymore. 
They are taking pictures and have a full documentation of it for me, so if it does come down to it, I got some stuff to show.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry for no reply for quite some time, work has been kicking my ass.
After my uncle had a nice long chat with the owner of the shop that had repaired my car after the accident, he agreed to take a look at the car, upon looking at it, it was decided it most definelty wasnt my fault, and they agreed to fix the problem.
I just recently went and picked up my baby from the shop, brand new tranny and all, detailed it all up for me, and made her shine like new ( that didnt last wrong..damn dirt roads!! ) 
Last night on my way home from work brakes started to squeak pretty bad, so I just got done ordering some mintex performance pads, and the autotech lower engine mount insert, figured it'd hold me over until i can afford some real performance








When I picked up my car, the owner of the shop (F 40 Motorsports ) said that he is talking to Volkswagen and going to take care of this, either under a warranty claim with them, or the shop itself is footing the bill, I signed my name, and got the keys, without paying a cent








All in all, its been a long ride, but I'm happy my rabbit is back


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad everything was fixed. 
This is a somewhat common problem, I've replaced two trannies on the rabbit...both 5 speeds. Both of them went within 500 miles of being brands new, so I think if you make it past that you are clost to being in the clear. 
A big indication is the clutch. If its all burnt up then most of the time we will have the customer pay...if the clutch is wearing normaly and the trans is messed up i'm most of the time able to get a new trans installed under warranty. Luckily they are easy to do.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

wow. Its nice that F40 motorsports stepped up. Must be a huge relief for you.
Its too bad VW (the place you bought the car) didn't help you.
About those dirt roads...they have a certain charm about them. especially in towns like East Hampton. I looked at many houses there.
On a side note: Wasn't there some recent controversy about the town officials trying to save $ by not plowing the dirt roads? I heard the whole thing was sneaky. lol


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah, good thing my family is pretty influential in this town, my dirt road will be the only one that continues to get plowed by the town


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

Let us know how the brake install goes. pics please








I'm sure I'll replace mine.


----------

